# The joys of retirement



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

So what are your personal favourites in regards to the joys of retirement. Non-retirees need not respond obviously as you are clueless in regards to this topic, by definition.

Some of my favourites:

No need to ever buy an alarm clock again. For that matter, if you want to be really adventurous, you can try throwing away your watch too.

No appointment for a barber/hairdresser; car service; doctor/dentist; or any other kind of appointment you can think of, ever has to be made again at a time you are not happy with. I never make an appointment before noon or after 5 pm. When my garage suggests a 9am appointment for a car service, I just laugh and say, 'you gotta be kidding'. 

No grocery shopping in a supermarket on a crowded Saturday. That's my idea of a nightmare. Shopping of any kind is done mid-afternoon on a weekday.

No chore ever HAS to be done today.

So what are some of your favourites?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Employment work no longer gets in the way of your life. You simply do what you want or need to do. Not go to work and try to figure out a way to get all that other stuff done later.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^


> *Non-retirees need not respond obviously as you are clueless *in regards to this topic, by definition.


 ... seriously? 

Especially with this part being "clueless":


> *No appointment* for a barber/hairdresser; car service; *doctor/dentist;*


 ... I can't see no appointment is required for a doctor/dentist unless you happen to be one or living with one.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Beaver,

I think you stopped reading the "no appointment" sentence too soon. It's qualified by the words "ever has to be made again at a time you are not happy with".

As for being "clueless", I would give the non-retired types a bit more credit. Indeed, if they are so clueless as to the joys of retirement, then why bother to aspire to it? Were I initiating this thread, I might invite aspiring retirees to post about that to which they look forward in retirement. And what about those, like moi, who see themselves as "semi-retired"? I never want to be fully retired, but I want quasi-retirement, with lots of freedom. Perhaps "retirement with benefits". Or not retired, "with benefits". So Beaver, I think we agree that not all who are not fully retired are "clueless".


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Okay, sorry that I read too fast and thanks for pointing that part out. (Gotta get to work.) But then when are retirees can be ever-so happy in 1. seeing a doctor/dentist in the first place, and 2. pick your own time/date of the appointment. I'm clueless.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Thought the original post was rude, abrasive and inconsiderate. Not the sort of opening one aspires to respond too..... so I am 'out'.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Beaver,
> 
> As for being "clueless", I would give the non-retired types a bit more credit. Indeed, if they are so clueless as to the joys of retirement, then why bother to aspire to it? Were I initiating this thread, I might invite aspiring retirees to post about that to which they look forward in retirement. And what about those, like moi, who see themselves as "semi-retired"? I never want to be fully retired, but I want quasi-retirement, with lots of freedom. Perhaps "retirement with benefits". Or not retired, "with benefits". So Beaver, I think we agree that not all who are not fully retired are "clueless".


Well, MP by the OP, you would only be ‘semi clueless’. For some reason, I thought you were fully retired.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Getting paid every month for not working. As Martha Stewart would say.....is a good thing.

Cruising around the city with a cold bottle of Coke listening to the 1960s station on Sirius........is a good thing.

Stopping to get a foot long hotdog or burger and home cut fries........is a good thing.

Pulling into the park by the river to sit at a picnic table and eat........is a good thing.

Staying up late or going to bed early or getting up early or staying in bed late......are good things.

Retirement is all what you make of it. After 40 years of non stop work and the hustle and bustle of taking the kid to sports every day.......it is good to do nothing.

We refuse to join any clubs, bowling leagues, pool leagues or old folks community centers........been there and done all that for years.

As few appointments or plans as possible, is the goal. My level of commitment now is ...........I will be there if I show up. 

Retirement is a good thing.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> Well, MP by the OP, you would only be ‘semi clueless’. For some reason, I thought you were fully retired.


Ahh, I think you are right! Semi-clueless would seem to be apt. And no, I have resisted being fully retired. I no longer have an office to attend, or meetings, or much else. I work online as a legal writer/researcher/editor. That's how I am able to work from anywhere in the world, including at a remote, off-grid location. But I have autonomy over when I work, how much I work, etc. 

I continue to work, not so much for the paycheque (which is unobjectionable), but as a way of keeping my brain active. I have this theory about how continuing to have to _really think_ on a regular basis will stave off dementia. Maybe not, but it can't hurt. Moreover, doing what I do keeps me up-to-date in the law, which I happen to enjoy and from which I derive satisfaction. Although I now do less than I did, say, five years ago, and while in a few years I'll probably do less than today, I plan never to quit entirely. To me, it's not 'work' and it's therapeutic.

The law is like a living tree, always growing. I want to grow with it. As a wise friend (much older than I) is wont to say: "I do not grow old; if I stop growing, I am old."


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Mukhang pera said:


> I continue to work, not so much for the paycheque (which is unobjectionable), but as a way of keeping my brain active. I have this theory about how continuing to have to _really think_ on a regular basis will stave off dementia. Maybe not, but it can't hurt.


I have wondered about that stuff, at times. Certainly work had me using my brain on a very regular basis, but retirement certainly has not shut it off either. A little more rest time for it, but even these message boards keep the brain working. Some of the arguments here are done by fairly smart people and one has to stay with them if they want to formulate their own ideas properly.

I have a cottage where work is almost always required. Whether my lawn tractor is running rough, my water pumping system is acting up or a new structure needs to be built, I am always using the last electrical circuit in my brain to deal with it. Even at night, sitting around a camp fire, I look up to the stars and start to attempt to answer some of the questions Einstein left behind. That usually keeps the brain circuits warm at least.

Anyway, my fear is that as I age more (only 54 now) my brain might want a break and I won't have the obligations that accompany employment to force it to keep thinking. Not much I can do about that. I just have to keep finding interesting things to think about. I find the world provides enough of them, at this time in my life, many of which come from the postings on this forum.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> So what are your personal favourites in regards to the joys of retirement. Non-retirees need not respond obviously as you are clueless in regards to this topic, by definition.
> 
> Some of my favourites:
> ... a supermarket on a crowded Saturday. That's my idea of a nightmare. Shopping of any kind is done mid-afternoon on a weekday ...


If I wasn't made clueless by having a job, I'd wonder what about one's job forced one to endure crowded Saturday shopping.

I guess I'll have to wait for retirement to ask the question.


Cheers


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

1). Not having to drag my *** into a job I hated.
2). See #1.
3). See #1.
4). . . . . I think you get the idea.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Ahh, I think you are right! Semi-clueless would seem to be apt. And no, I have resisted being fully retired. I no longer have an office to attend, or meetings, or much else. I work online as a legal writer/researcher/editor. That's how I am able to work from anywhere in the world, including at a remote, off-grid location. But I have autonomy over when I work, how much I work, etc.
> 
> I continue to work, not so much for the paycheque (which is unobjectionable), but as a way of keeping my brain active. I have this theory about how continuing to have to _really think_ on a regular basis will stave off dementia. Maybe not, but it can't hurt. Moreover, doing what I do keeps me up-to-date in the law, which I happen to enjoy and from which I derive satisfaction. Although I now do less than I did, say, five years ago, and while in a few years I'll probably do less than today, I plan never to quit entirely. To me, it's not 'work' and it's therapeutic.
> 
> The law is like a living tree, always growing. I want to grow with it. As a wise friend (much older than I) is wont to say: "I do not grow old; if I stop growing, I am old."


Thanks for the clarification. I do also plan to still work when I retire, just in a different capacity. I actually like what I do now, and teach in the field part time. I plan to coup him mentor teach in the area. Maybe for money, maybe volunteer, which I do now anyways. 

On the side note with dementia, from the research and articles that I have read, you are absolutely right. We didn’t know it at the time, but one of my parents had a rare form of dementia that they suspected she had for decades thy suspect in her early forties maybe thirties). We only diagnosed it when she had her stroke at 81. They were surprised that it wasn’t worst before, they attributed it tothat she was also busy doing things. Nothing scholarly, but just bust keeping things going When she had her stroke, she was Obviously less busy. We noticed a difference even as she recovered the less she was able to do. Then when she went into a home, it had exponentially gotten worst. We try and see her every day, but she just does not get enough stimulation. This seems to e a common theme with dementia, the less you do things, the higher the rate of deterioration. 

My in laws do puzzles and sudoku every day, along with other things, Keeping busy or mind going is a great thing.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with everything......that Alta said. Try starting a new more polite thread.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ^^ ... seriously?
> 
> Especially with this part being "clueless":
> ... I can't see no appointment is required for a doctor/dentist unless you happen to be one or living with one.


Hilarious, what I wrote was, "No appointment for a barber/hairdresser; car service; doctor/dentist; or any other kind of appointment you can think of, ever has to be made again at a time you are not happy with." You apparently failed to read to the end of the sentence. Probably as a result of having to work for a living and not having enough time to pay attention. Another joy of retirement is being able to take the time to actually make sure you understand what you are reading before rushing off half-cocked.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Mukhang pera said:


> Ahh, I think you are right! Semi-clueless would seem to be apt. And no, I have resisted being fully retired. I no longer have an office to attend, or meetings, or much else. I work online as a legal writer/researcher/editor. That's how I am able to work from anywhere in the world, including at a remote, off-grid location. But I have autonomy over when I work, how much I work, etc.
> 
> I continue to work, not so much for the paycheque (which is unobjectionable), but as a way of keeping my brain active. I have this theory about how continuing to have to _really think_ on a regular basis will stave off dementia. Maybe not, but it can't hurt. Moreover, doing what I do keeps me up-to-date in the law, which I happen to enjoy and from which I derive satisfaction. Although I now do less than I did, say, five years ago, and while in a few years I'll probably do less than today, I plan never to quit entirely. To me, it's not 'work' and it's therapeutic.
> 
> The law is like a living tree, always growing. I want to grow with it. As a wise friend (much older than I) is wont to say: "I do not grow old; if I stop growing, I am old."


The saying a teacher told us in high school is, 'when you're green you're growing, when you're ripe you rot.' 

With that saying, it's not just about continuing to grow, it also addresses the issue of not being afraid to make mistakes as they are inevitable when you are 'green'. A good lesson for young students to learn.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

agent99 said:


> I agree with everything......that Alta said. Try starting a new more polite thread.


Agent99, why not have those NOT posting on the joys of retirement, try learning how to respond to a thread topic? Like I said, clueless.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

pwm said:


> 1). Not having to drag my *** into a job I hated.
> 2). See #1.
> 3). See #1.
> 4). . . . . I think you get the idea.


My favourite similar thought pwm is called the 'Two Rules to a Happy Life'. 

Rule 1: Don't sweat the small stuff.
Rule 2: It's all small stuff.

Worker bees simply don't have the time to figure out Rule 2. Instead the take a throwaway comment like 'clueless' referring to someone with no actual experience of the topic and try to turn it into 'big stuff' and go off into a politically correct rant. Hilarious.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^ The pot calling the kettle black. :bi_polo:


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> Like I said, clueless.


I agree - It was a clueless way of starting a thread.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> Another joy of retirement is being able to take the time to actually make sure you understand what you are reading before rushing off half-cocked.


No LTA I think the onus is on the poster to be clear in their writings. Blaming the readers is a cop out. You should be taking the input and improving your writing style.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

kcowan said:


> No LTA I think the onus is on the poster to be clear in their writings. Blaming the readers is a cop out. You should be taking the input and improving your writing style.


Huh? 

I wrote, " "No appointment for a barber/hairdresser; car service; doctor/dentist; or any other kind of appointment you can think of, ever has to be made again at a time you are not happy with." 

You are saying that I should not have expected Beaver101 to be able to read that sentence and comprehend the meaning? That my writing was not clear? That I cannot blame Beaver101 for not comprehending the "at a time you are not happy with."? Was I ambiguous perhaps?

As for needing to improve my writing style, I am open to your giving me an example of how you would have written that sentence and expected Beaver101 to have been able to read and comprehend it correctly.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ^^^ The pot calling the kettle black. :bi_polo:


Comments such as that, which assume the reader can read your mind as to what you are referring to show a decided lack of understanding of how communication works.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

agent99 said:


> I agree - It was a clueless way of starting a thread.


Umm, no. You can agree with what I wrote or you can disagree but you cannot agree with something I did not write. I wrote NOTHING about 'a way of starting a thread.'

As for my opinion on a way of starting a thread, well I thought starting by directing the thread to specific group (retirees) and making it clear that non-retirees need not comment was a good way to start a thread aimed at a specific group ie retirees. But I'm open to hearing how you would have started a thread aimed at that specific group and made it clear non-members of that group were being asked specifically NOT to comment.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> As for my opinion on a way of starting a thread, well I thought starting by directing the thread to specific group (retirees) and making it clear that non-retirees need not comment was a good way to start a thread aimed at a specific group ie retirees. But I'm open to hearing how you would have started a thread aimed at that specific group and made it clear non-members of that group were being asked specifically NOT to comment.


It's not up to you who can and cannot comment in an open forum. Get over it. You can politely ask opinions of a certain audience, but it doesn't mean you muzzle others. I don't think you've offended anyone, but pretty much everyone is commenting on the crass tone. 

You should've asked what the current retirees found enjoyable, and what wannabe retirees look forward to. 

And to add to the topic, pretty much everything listed so far, except for MP's post, hasn't inspired me to retire at all. Some of the listed "joys" put me to sleep reading them. But I guess I'm "clueless". I only work 3 days a week now, and I'm about to go grocery shopping before 11 am on a Thursday. I already don't have to worry about appointments for just about anything. I'll try to "clue" my daughter into this aspiration for retirement. 

My dad is retired . Worked hard a P.Eng, and called it quits relatively early. If I was to ask him what he finds enjoyable, he'd say the travelling at will, and continual learning in what he desires instead of what he needs for a paycheque.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> ... I thought starting by directing the thread to specific group (retirees) and making it clear that non-retirees need not comment was a good way to start a thread aimed at a specific group ie retirees ...


The part that expressed "employed = clueless about retirement joys" is strangely limited view that can be taken as an insult.

For this to be true, employed people either don't know any retirees or don't listen to them. The ones I know like to talk at times about no alarm clock, doing chores when they want to instead of scrambling to fit them in around a work schedule, more time for their interests ... sound familiar?


IIRC, you have said you made retiring a priority while working so why did you somehow avoid being clueless while employed while supposedly, no one else can?




Longtimeago said:


> ... But I'm open to hearing how you would have started a thread aimed at that specific group and made it clear non-members of that group were being asked specifically NOT to comment.


The whole point of the forum is for people to comment so IMO, asking some to avoid commenting is silly.

I might comment that employed types might have less to say and might be surprised by what retirees say but I would not presume that an employed person's comments will automatically be clueless.

Cheers


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

kcowan said:


> No LTA I think the onus is on the poster to be clear in their writings. Blaming the readers is a cop out. You should be taking the input and improving your writing style.


Agreed. I believe that LTA does not have the awareness to see that he is being unclear, so I will attempt to help clarify. As awareness is the first step. 



Longtimeago said:


> Non-retirees need not respond obviously as you are *clueless* in regards to this topic, by definition.


The definition of clue·less.

'having no knowledge, understanding, or ability.' OR 'completely or hopelessly bewildered, unaware, ignorant, or foolish. 

This not the same as having no actual experience of a topic. Telling someone as being clueless is quite derogatory. If one cannot see that then one are clueless to other peoples how to communicate in an effective manner. 



Longtimeago said:


> Instead the take a throwaway comment like 'clueless' referring to someone with no actual experience of the topic and try to turn it into 'big stuff' and go off into a politically correct rant. Hilarious.


One can not have direct experience in something, but be versed in that topic and still provide input and advice. 



Longtimeago said:


> Umm, no. You can agree with what I wrote or you can disagree but you cannot agree with something I did not write. I wrote NOTHING about 'a way of starting a thread.'
> 
> As for my opinion on a way of starting a thread, well I thought starting by directing the thread to a specific group (retirees) and making it clear that non-retirees need not comment was a good way to start a thread aimed at a specific group ie retirees. But I'm open to hearing how you would have started a thread aimed at that specific group and made it clear non-members of that group were being asked specifically NOT to comment.


As others have said, one can only state which group they would like to post, but telling clueless to not post, it rude, abrasive and makes no sense on an online forum. There really is not a great way to tell people not to respond when they have every right to do so, and there is absolutely no reason for them not to respond because the information being used is merely for your own curiosity. 

Let me provide some starters that may have been better received (though there is no great way to be rude)



> Instead of using this thread, non-retirees may want to to start a different thread on what you are looking forward too. As I am interested in what retirees are doing at this moment.


Still not great, but not as rude or abrasive. Note that I did not mention who cannot post on an open on line forum. That never goes well. I did try to gently steer another option for non-retirees. 

Though I do not see the point on a thread that is just about people who have retired about what they enjoy without allowing any other discussion.


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

The original post was not ambiguous or unclear in any way . The whole kerfuffle was cause by one line:

" Non-retirees need not respond obviously as you are clueless in regards to this topic, by definition."

When I first read that I thought wow that's kind of offensive. Being a public forum there are all kinds of members . Rich, poor, successful investors, unsuccessful investors, retired, non retired. Selecting one group and saying they can't play because they know nothing about the game is kind of off-putting, whether it was said in jest , or not.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> Huh?


Check your other post and especially note the 3rd last point in the list supplied from Forbes. Beaver attempted to give you advice too and got what he did not deserve. Such arrogance has no place in forums.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

diharv said:


> The original post was not ambiguous or unclear in any way . The whole kerfuffle was cause by one line:
> 
> " Non-retirees need not respond obviously as you are clueless in regards to this topic, by definition."
> 
> When I first read that I thought wow that's kind of offensive. Being a public forum there are all kinds of members . Rich, poor, successful investors, unsuccessful investors, retired, non retired. Selecting one group and saying they can't play because they know nothing about the game is kind of off-putting, whether it was said in jest , or not.


Funny how what one posts reveals much about the poster. When I was considering retirement, I knew exactly what the extra 60 hours a week would mean to me because I had experienced it in small doses at weekends and during vacations. If someone had directed me to not share my experience, I would have been offended.

But rather than blast the ignorant poster, I would just have ignored them and their posts.

I have had conversations with LTA and he is better than his postings would indicate. His arrogance comes through in subtle ways in every post he makes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....some glad he don't live in Nl.....
...more swiss chalet chicken for the rest of us!....
....and, he'd be hogging all the cheap flights, to vacation in florida...
yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> ....some glad he don't live in Nl
> yuk yuk yuk


I always enjoy reading well written prose. Unfortunately, that is not an example of such. Have you considered taking some classes in 'how to write in English'?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

kcowan said:


> But rather than blast the ignorant poster, I would just have ignored them and their posts.


OK, consider your comments on this thread as being ignored.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> I always enjoy reading well written prose.


t'anks, t'anks a lot.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> OK, consider your comments on this thread as being ignored.


The other thing about arrogant posters is their need to have the last word.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

From Google..... Signs and symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder
* Grandiose sense of self-importance. ...
* Lives in a fantasy world that supports their delusions of grandeur. ...
* Needs constant praise and admiration. ...
* Sense of entitlement. ...
* Exploits others without guilt or shame. ...
* Frequently demeans, intimidates, bullies, or belittles others.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

:applause:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I think LTA is in serious need of an intervention...


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

kcowan said:


> Yes I think LTA is in serious need of an intervention...


Do you consider that an appropriate response in this forum in terms of complying with the terms of use kcowan? Do you not think that you are writing a personal insult about an individual? How about if I were to write, 'kcowan is mentally unbalanced', would you quietly accept that assessment as a reasonable thing to write?

I have no problem debating something like my use of the word 'clueless' and what I meant by it in the OP, but there is a 'line in the sand' that should not be crossed don't you think? I would accept your apology for your last comment if you care to give one. 

AltaRed did not have the courage to say what he meant and carefully avoided naming anyone in his last comment. There are some fine descriptive words for that kind of behaviour of course.

Jargey3000 on the other hand shrugged off my comment with a 't'anks, t'anks a lot'. Maybe we should all ask Jargey3000 to conduct an intervention for us all. Whadda ya think?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

C'mon guys, can we wrap this up?

It undermines the credibility of this forum.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Do you consider that an appropriate response in this forum in terms of complying with the terms of use kcowan? Do you not think that you are writing a personal insult about an individual? How about if I were to write, 'kcowan is mentally unbalanced', would you quietly accept that assessment as a reasonable thing to write?
> 
> I have no problem debating something like my use of the word 'clueless' and what I meant by it in the OP, but there is a 'line in the sand' that should not be crossed don't you think? I would accept your apology for your last comment if you care to give one.
> 
> ...


...i've intervened at worse places than this...

..speaking of personal insults.... not mentioning any names, but the person who made this personal slur obviously didn't seem overly concerned about making "appropriate responses":
_"I always have to keep reminded myself that the average IQ is 100 and that isn't very bright is it. When I look at all the factors that play a part in where you spend your time, I just can't see the logic to choosing the USA out of all the choices available, other than weather and cheap as jargey3000 lists and that jargey3000 can list the reasons should actually tell me all I need to know about who it appeals to and why."_


(not sure what my IQ is, but at least I know to end a question with a question mark;
and where to use a needed comma, or maybe semi-colon):smiley_simmons:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

dotnet_nerd said:


> C'mon guys, can we wrap this up?
> 
> It undermines the credibility of this forum.


yes, maybe you're right dot.... lets give LTA the benefit of the doubt...
maybe he's not the complete a-hole we all think he is. Maybe he's just pulling our leg, yanking our chain, as I myself am also wont to do from time to time -but (hopefully) in a less mean-spirited tone...:love_heart:

(edited)


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Jargey, I think you meant LTA, not ltr. LTR is a fine gentleman. The mods should just close this thread and version 2 as well. We don't need to continually feed ........


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Jargey, I think you meant LTA, not ltr. LTR is a fine gentleman. The mods should just close this thread and version 2 as well. We don't need to continually feed ........



oooops! thanks alta


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Jumping in before this thread is closed



> Yes I think LTA is in serious need of an intervention...





Longtimeago said:


> Do you consider that an appropriate response in this forum in terms of complying with the terms of use kcowan? Do you not think that you are writing a personal insult about an individual? How about if I were to write, 'kcowan is mentally unbalanced', would you quietly accept that assessment as a reasonable thing to write?


If we look at the multiple definitions out there (I didn't grab them all)



> Definition of intervention (noun) : the act or an instance of intervening
> 
> a : the act of interfering with the outcome or course especially of a condition or process (as to prevent harm or improve functioning)
> 
> ...


It is not an inappropriate response in terms of use from kcowan: 
a: The original of tone of the first post and subsequent posts would indicate that this thread and the other one would have an outcome that was not desirable on this forum. Telling people they are clueless and cannot post is never a good thing. So an intervention would be warranted.
b: Not applicable
c: It would be flattering to think that internet strangers cared enough to take the time for an intervention. I see challenge is still the lack of awareness which may be beyond what strangers can help with. This being said, I do personally find trying to understand how some people behave fascinating.

Kcowan made no reference about mental states. That was inferred. Once again, I have found that people that make such inferences often come from a self reflection of a possible sore point. 



> I have no problem debating something like my use of the word 'clueless' and what I meant by it in the OP, but *there is a 'line in the sand' that should not be crossed don't you think? *


Yet, you did NOT debate the word clueless. I had provided clear definitions. Instead you went on also an insulting rant, leading to this. There is a line in sand. It was crossed on the opening posts, then in v2.0. As I have am teaching my children, the universe puts out what one gives. If one starts with negativity, then that will be the continual tone. 




> AltaRed did not have the courage to say what he meant and carefully avoided naming anyone in his last comment. There are some fine descriptive words for that kind of behaviour of course.


Is it a lack of courage or it is diplomacy? (Look up diplomacy as this seems to be the shortfall) If no names were included, and one feels that the definition was aimed at them, then perhaps there is some truth in the matter. When I read Alta's definition, I was debating if it was reflective of you. I was thinking there were more accurate descriptions. However, you now yourself better, so who am I to argue. 



> Jargey3000 on the other hand shrugged off my comment with a 't'anks, t'anks a lot'. Maybe we should all ask Jargey3000 to conduct an intervention for us all. Whadda ya think?


Me thinks Jargey is quite wise and he is a retiree. He has not insulted members here, and can met the criteria of not being clueless in retirement. So perhaps he is a great choice for an intervention specialist. If you think you need one.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....intervention....??
is that where we all get together around a table....?
all hold hands....maybe crystal ball...?
conjure folks from beyond the grave....?
I'd LOVE to do one of those....!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....intervention....??
> is that where we all get together around a table....?
> all hold hands....maybe crystal ball...?
> conjure folks from beyond the grave....?
> I'd LOVE to do one of those....!


No Jargey, that would be a SEANCE. I do not think that is appropriate for this thread. An exorcism would be more appropriate.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Or maybe kissing the cod?:excitement:


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys keep on going like this, we'll never get a v3.0.

Then you'll see who's sorry.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Or maybe kissing the cod?:excitement:


...don't mess with sacred rituals dilly!!! ....


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ...don't mess with sacred rituals dilly!!! ....


LMAO! Happy Canada Day tomorrow a half hour earlier J! :tongue:


----------



## Testing-Testing-123 (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm not retired, but getting very close. I'm looking forward to the day I can tell my boss I have Analglaucoma.

That's where you can't see your a$$ going into work!


----------

